# $&*((^ Tree Huggers!!!!



## 056 kid (Jul 29, 2008)

Is there any one else here that would enjoy pulverizing tree huggers as much as i would? 
Say immobilize then force them to watch the stick go thud!!


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=48254&highlight=hates+tree+huggers


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 29, 2008)

Damn, you beat me to it!! I just got done heating my self up on youtube watching those crazy inept fools try to save the trees. I have never seen anything like it in my life!!
I mean I enjoy a good stick of reafer but these crackers have turned there brains into coliflower! I think that if i ever encounter any i am going to carry on with the face cut to see how fast they come outa there, you know the vibrations would het into there heads real quick!! 
The hippis trespass and then act as if the police are trying to cut mother Teresa'a throat when they come after them, the whole time the hippis are screaming f u you f-ing pigs bla bla bla.


----------



## Backwoods (Jul 30, 2008)

There is some real love for those tree huggers when you hit a spiked up log with a set of double cut bandmills, or a set of quads, and the off bearer has no time to move. Just kinda makes the blood boil a bit, and they wander why they get arrested. They are safer in jail then if the sawmill crew got ahold of them. 

They finally caught up to the extremist group that burned the sawmill office, along with several other acts of arson through out the west.

Don’t stop with the face cut!!!


----------



## mile9socounty (Jul 30, 2008)

I can tell ya this. I ain't found a tree hugger I done ever liked. We got them Green Tortoise folk out on Cow Creek that give us big problems. Ain't much we can do either. So far they ain't listened to us or the cops. So, something drastic is going to have to happen to them I'm guessing. :censored:


----------



## slowp (Jul 30, 2008)

They have amazed me over the years. I think, what if they had put so much energy into stopping bad drugs? Or theivery? You gotta admit, they have worked hard to stop cutting trees and pretty much succeeded. 

I took a college kid out. He's ok and wants to be a forester. He said the teachers at the community college, who now teach environmental science (used to be Forestry) are anti-logging. One of the loggers told him if they turned him into a tree hugger, to remember, Even If You Are In It, We WILL Cut It Down.


----------



## Bushler (Jul 30, 2008)

Several years ago some tree spikers tried to sneak onto my tree farm via Impassable Gulch. Impassable Gulch is just that....when they finally gave up and came back to the road they were carrying 'mushroom' buckets. Inside the mushroom buckets were nails and a hammer.

I was waiting at their rig, had a 'talk' with them, and they never came back.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 31, 2008)

Couldent a spike possibly kill a tree by introducing some type of virus or somthing??


----------



## RPM (Jul 31, 2008)

056 kid said:


> Couldent a spike possibly kill a tree by introducing some type of virus or somthing??



maybe (probably not) trees are resilient....however saw chain and bandsaw blades aren't....


----------



## extraspecialman (Jul 31, 2008)

What gets me the most about tree huggers ,anti-fur,anti-eat meat,ozone idiots and all the other liberal idiots is that while they worship trees and animals,they could care less for human life.Not only could spikin a tree get a faller or a miller hurt or killed,it also does damage the tree.They also vote for abortion rights.A tree is worth more than a human life?Sad.They live in completely wood free homes i reckon.And their volkswagons dont pollute the air either.The enviros aint very common around here,Ive only heard of 2 cases where folks chained theirselves to a tree before a dozer pushed em over.I wish I had been the dozer operater.A chained up hippy would be easy to beat the snot out of to.


----------



## slowp (Jul 31, 2008)

056 kid said:


> Couldent a spike possibly kill a tree by introducing some type of virus or somthing??



That's not the point..no pun intended. At the Happy Camp, CA protest, the protesters claimed they had planted Port Orford Cedar, that was infected with the blight, in the middle of the road. You really shouldn't kill the people hooked to trees and things because that makes for even better headlines and sympathy for them. Ignoring is best. Maybe some ex lax cookies and tea.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 31, 2008)

slowp said:


> That's not the point..no pun intended. At the Happy Camp, CA protest, the protesters claimed they had planted Port Orford Cedar, that was infected with the blight, in the middle of the road. You really shouldn't kill the people hooked to trees and things because that makes for even better headlines and sympathy for them. Ignoring is best. Maybe some ex lax cookies and tea.



Yup...the exlax cookies and tea work real well. Especially when they've chained themselves to your equipment...and nobody can find the keys. It also helps to call all the local media and tell them that the protest has been cancelled. No media attention drives the protesters nuts.

If you physically abuse or kill them the damn paperwork mounts up unbelievably fast and goes on forever. It's much better just to mess with them, embarass them, and the ultimate insult...ignoring them. If they think that you're not taking them seriously it really wounds them.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 31, 2008)

We have a super-green college campus in our town that had a lot cleared ( for new student housing none the less ) a few years back. A good friend of mine did the job, starting with the furthest in tree and working his way out so the trees actually blocked the kids view of the work proceedings. Eventually one "hugger" came out and climbed a tree in protest. My buddy simply ignored him, cleared every other tree but that one, hauled away the equipment and left, giving the kid a feeling of victory I'd assume. Later that evening he came back on campus with his wife's car and a chainsaw, watched the kid climb out of the tree, waited a few, then felled it. Woulda paid money to see that punk's face the next morning.


----------



## Backwoods (Aug 1, 2008)

Spiking a tree…..

When you are cutting approximately 3,600 blocks in a 10-hour shift. Approximately 400,000 bft at a rate of one 10’ log in 6-8 seconds. With two to four 12” wide bands (depending on the size of the log) that are 20’ long traveling at 5,600 rpm’s and you hit a railroad spike or two it is like standing next to a grenade. Every tooth on those saws comes off then the saw its self, shreds. It dose not matter how well the guards are built, shrap metal is flying. The four saws are so close together that when one saw hits a spike and disintegrates pieces of it get into the other saws and it is not uncommon for all the saws to be destroyed at over $1,000 each plus the down time involved, other repairs, and the hospital bills that accrue from the injuries. This is not only dangerous it gets expensive in a hurry. I have dug at least 100 spikes out of logs after hitting them with the saws. Even with bulletproof glass, it makes you pucker every time. This is even with whole log metal detectors and in line scanners. Ceramic spikes are worse then railroad spikes, at least with a railroad spike there is the chance that it will be a glancing cut and the saw will be destroyed but hold together until it stops, but ceramic spikes will explode a saw every time. Tell the mother of three kids that her husband is in the morgue because you hit a second spike this week!!!

Call it what it is: ATTEMPTED MURDER/MURDER


----------



## slowp (Aug 1, 2008)

There was a kid killed in Humboldt County, CA by a tree that hit him. The accusations, and canonization of the killed guy went on for months, maybe years. The protesters wanted the faller thrown in prison, they had marches and candlelight stuff, it really gave them the exposure in the media that they crave. Ignoring them is best. Being fakie nice to them is best. 

I snuck into an Earth First recruiting meeting in 1990. They told us that no way would we get hurt, that when you chain yourself to something dangerous, like the haulback line, or up on the tube, it'll be ok and the loggers will cuss at you at first but then will be concerned about you getting hurt. Also we were to sabotage the mechanical stuff, especially the feller bunchers because they belonged to the huge timber corporations and the bunchers "ripped out giant redwoods by their roots." I started laughing at that statement and kind of blew my cover.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Aug 2, 2008)

Backwoods said:


> Spiking a tree…..
> 
> When you are cutting approximately 3,600 blocks in a 10-hour shift. Approximately 400,000 bft at a rate of one 10’ log in 6-8 seconds. With two to four 12” wide bands (depending on the size of the log) that are 20’ long traveling at 5,600 rpm’s and you hit a railroad spike or two it is like standing next to a grenade. Every tooth on those saws comes off then the saw its self, shreds. It dose not matter how well the guards are built, shrap metal is flying. The four saws are so close together that when one saw hits a spike and disintegrates pieces of it get into the other saws and it is not uncommon for all the saws to be destroyed at over $1,000 each plus the down time involved, other repairs, and the hospital bills that accrue from the injuries. This is not only dangerous it gets expensive in a hurry. I have dug at least 100 spikes out of logs after hitting them with the saws. Even with bulletproof glass, it makes you pucker every time. This is even with whole log metal detectors and in line scanners. Ceramic spikes are worse then railroad spikes, at least with a railroad spike there is the chance that it will be a glancing cut and the saw will be destroyed but hold together until it stops, but ceramic spikes will explode a saw every time. Tell the mother of three kids that her husband is in the morgue because you hit a second spike this week!!!
> 
> Call it what it is: ATTEMPTED MURDER/MURDER



alot of the mills around here now have big metal detectors that the logs go through before they ever get to the saws, they come off the truck, onto a conveyor belt, through the metal detector, if they show metal they go back on the truck unless they can see obvious signs like chain wrapped around. but they dont fool around if you start getting a lot of wood with metal in it they will stop asking for your business!


----------



## Backwoods (Aug 4, 2008)

Those only pick up the spikes if it is the outer 8”-12” and do not pick up ceramic spikes at all. In fact I have done a test on the whole log scanners by driving nails in the end of the log and marking it, about 50% of the time it would not even detect a 16 penny nail 4” in. So they also use density scanners, again they have limitations, and pick up knots if set with to much sensitivity. You can find some of the spikes but you will never find all of the spikes with the technology that is available today. ELF knows that and knows what the limitations are and target them.


----------



## clearance (Aug 4, 2008)

slowp said:


> There was a kid killed in Humboldt County, CA by a tree that hit him. The accusations, and canonization of the killed guy went on for months, maybe years. The protesters wanted the faller thrown in prison, they had marches and candlelight stuff, it really gave them the exposure in the media that they crave. Ignoring them is best. Being fakie nice to them is best.
> 
> I snuck into an Earth First recruiting meeting in 1990. They told us that no way would we get hurt, that when you chain yourself to something dangerous, like the haulback line, or up on the tube, it'll be ok and the loggers will cuss at you at first but then will be concerned about you getting hurt. Also we were to sabotage the mechanical stuff, especially the feller bunchers because they belonged to the huge timber corporations and the bunchers "ripped out giant redwoods by their roots." I started laughing at that statement and kind of blew my cover.



I remember this incident you speak of. The young guy was killed in an active falling area he had been told to leave. This young guy and his fellow culls had been annoying and taunting the old faller. He told them "Get the f out of here I am gonna start dumping trees" They didn't leave, the faller could not see him, and he was squashed, buglike. 

The wailing started, he was "murdered" and the faller was a "killer". The young 'tard became a martyr for the cause. Rolling Stone magazine had a huge article on it, sickening. 

Anyways, its much the same here, the same level of dumbazz retardation. Most of anything you can see from any town or city in B.C. has been logged, clearcut style at least once already. They cry about how when the logging starts nature will be "destroyed". To which I think, again?, hows that possible?


----------



## bc logger (Aug 5, 2008)

*tree huggers*

down on the charlotts some of the helli fallers have found steel wire wrapped around trees and then strung out along the ground no ones been caught up yet but the outcome could be dire. so did you hear about the leaf licker that went to a logger convention? She walks up to a faller and says hey man havent you ever heard the trees sing? he looks at her funny and says no, but you should hear them scream when you stick a chainsaw in their guts. Hey i have an issue with the new fallers yearly dues in b.c. anyone else with feed back? Clearwater logger.


----------



## Bushler (Aug 6, 2008)

bc, this Clearwater?


----------



## bc logger (Aug 6, 2008)

*clearwater b.c. canada*

not familiar with the pic. i am located 1 hour north of kamloops


----------



## PB (Aug 6, 2008)

For every crazy tree hugger, there is a a crazy logger. It evens out. 

PlantBiologist = Crazy tree hugger
SILogger = Crazy logger

See, it all evens out.


----------



## sILlogger (Aug 6, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> For every crazy tree hugger, there is a a crazy logger. It evens out.
> 
> PlantBiologist = Crazy tree hugger
> SILogger = Crazy logger
> ...



ha ha!! thats funny...i really wouldn't consider you a crazy tree hugger tho....u do own and run chainsaws. 

btw.....i'd almost have to say that is a complement


----------



## Bushler (Aug 7, 2008)

BC, that pic is the Lower Clearwater where it runs into a lake. I dont have my map handy but I thinks its in Idaho. We crossed the border the next day and came rode alongside Kootnai Lake. South east of Kamloops I think.

I'll dig up some maps tomorow.


----------



## Bushler (Aug 7, 2008)

Oooops! Sorry. That pic is of the Lower Stillwater, not Clearwater.


----------



## PB (Aug 7, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> ha ha!! thats funny...i really wouldn't consider you a crazy tree hugger tho....u do own and run chainsaws.
> 
> btw.....i'd almost have to say that is a complement



I figured you would take it that way.


----------



## redwood logger (Aug 9, 2008)

slowp said:


> There was a kid killed in Humboldt County, CA by a tree that hit him. The accusations, and canonization of the killed guy went on for months, maybe years. The protesters wanted the faller thrown in prison, they had marches and candlelight stuff, it really gave them the exposure in the media that they crave. Ignoring them is best. Being fakie nice to them is best.
> 
> I snuck into an Earth First recruiting meeting in 1990. They told us that no way would we get hurt, that when you chain yourself to something dangerous, like the haulback line, or up on the tube, it'll be ok and the loggers will cuss at you at first but then will be concerned about you getting hurt. Also we were to sabotage the mechanical stuff, especially the feller bunchers because they belonged to the huge timber corporations and the bunchers "ripped out giant redwoods by their roots." I started laughing at that statement and kind of blew my cover.



I know the faller you speak of from Humboldt county, and the choker setter that was working with him. I worked for the same company and worked with both of them for years. They are great guys. Thats what happens when young impressionable kids get misled by radical freak groups! Both the faller and the choker setter have gave up on logging. Which is a shame because they were two of the best you could find!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 16, 2008)

Tree huggers and bare-foot hippies ruin everything.:angry2:  :angry2:


----------



## treegal1 (Aug 16, 2008)

MMFaller39 said:


> Tree huggers and bare-foot hippies ruin everything.:angry2:  :angry2:


and they are stupid for not getting that we can grow more trees faster and better after the older slower ones are gone. this is not like the plastic $h*T that these freak morons are using.we can grow more and more and more!!!!its called renewable!!!! maybe if trees were so precious to them they would not hurt them with spikes and girdle chains and instead plant a few more new trees and less lawn and weed.

its an attempt to do harm (MURDER???)hell yes, fry them, and those poor loggers, some one get them a beer!!! maybe line up some fools (not real tree huger's, like the folks on this site and LOGGERS!) and let me take a go at smashing some, I wont miss them.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 16, 2008)

treegal1 said:


> and they are stupid for not getting that we can grow more trees faster and better after the older slower ones are gone. this is not like the plastic $h*T that these freak morons are using.we can grow more and more and more!!!!its called renewable!!!! maybe if trees were so precious to them they would not hurt them with spikes and girdle chains and instead plant a few more new trees and less lawn and weed.
> 
> its an attempt to do harm (MURDER???)hell yes, fry them, and those poor loggers, some one get them a beer!!! maybe line up some fools (not real tree huger's, like the folks on this site and LOGGERS!) and let me take a go at smashing some, I wont miss them.



Your flippin right, we've got forestry management practices here to utalize the lumber from high quality hardwood logs, but there always has to be something newer and better it's not just because mills want more lumber&veneer. The hippies are never satisfied with the world as is. :angry2: :angry2: :angry2::angry2:


----------



## Groundman One (Aug 18, 2008)

I had one whispy little shmoo come up to me and ask if I planted a tree for every one I cut down. I told him, no, but neither did I go out and make a baby every time I killed someone either.

He turned white and walked away quickly.


----------



## treegal1 (Aug 18, 2008)

lets see those hippies and tree hugging fools hug this a few times, it even comes with its own neuro toxin, to go along with the thorns!!!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL, That would hurt like:censored:


----------



## treegal1 (Aug 18, 2008)

yep we have 2 at the front door for any............ I don't have a word for them............ you all know them!!!! we save trees( with chemicals and sprays!) and plant trees!! tons of them, and we saw trees lots of them, both in landscapes and in a silvaculture setting!!! take one away and hurt them all!!!

any ways don't these Idiots use toilet paper or is that why they smell so bad?????


----------

